# Fun With Your Microwave!!!



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Take a flame (whatever... candle... etc... just something on fire... a small candle like a votive is best.

Light it.

Place lit little candle in microwave.

put glass upside down over lit candle (now hurry cuzz once the glass is there the flame starts to go out

shut the microwave door and turn that sucker on high.

PLASMA!!!!






I don't know if its bad for your microwave....

--------------

another one:

take a bar of soap, ideally ivory.

Put it in the microwave

turn it on high.

watch the soap expaaaaaaaaaaaaaand (takes a minute)


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

Alright I am definately trying those when the wife is at work tomorrow!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

jrs said:


> Alright I am definately trying those when the wife is at work tomorrow!


You may want to watch the video before you decide. Very cool but I think I'll pass


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL omg

Gtaa offically does not recommend doing anything crazy to your microwave while the family/wife is away..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

ya dont try these at home. except the soap one cuzz its just soap... i mean... you wash the inside of the microwave with it (god I hope you wash your microwave....  )


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

the coolest thing IMO with a microwave is putting something like tinfoil in there cuzz you get the cool terminator 2 lightning effect... kills your microwave apparently though.

Im not sure if this would happen with plasma...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

COOL!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pablo said:


> COOL!


Heh! thats pretty neat! Its the blob!!!

I once put a plate with a metal trim in the microwave by accident.. Lots of pretty sparkles but i didnt end up breaking the microwave thank god..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

apparently if you put something metal in the microwave and leave it long enough, or not long at all if its the right kind of metal it blows the magnetron (I dont know what that is or how it blows) because the sparking overloads it (also dont understand) but anyways long story short, after a while the microwave explodes. And not just like a little pop, the thing explodes like a bomb- like EXPLODES

This apparently happens when you put just the right metal in... Ive only ever put in foil and stuff so I guess these guys put like a big piece of metal in but as you can see






thats quite the explosion. You wouldn't want that indoors.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow....

i think the metal in the plate i used was actually gold.. you know those gold trim plates... kinda ugly as hell.. lol


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

so everyone remember, just incase, when you turn on your microwave, run and take cover behind a solid object like a wall or the fridge. You never know when the 'wave might blow!


----------

